# River run through tawas



## whitetailfreak2205 (May 9, 2014)

There is a river that runs through Tawas does anybody fish it still for steelhead my dad use to fish it said it was pretty good just looking were there is place to go you can access to fish


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That is the Tawas River. Very little current. You can get in at any road crossing, but it is lined with private land, and homeowners might not like you walking across their yards. Right behind the Police Station has some quicker water, with gravel. Easy to fish at the mouth.


----------



## whitetailfreak2205 (May 9, 2014)

There's another river that is very close to Tawas the AG is the one I am talking about


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

unmentionable rivers, put boots on the ground


----------

